# Bleeding in 2WW



## Doodlicious (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I am currently 8dp5dt.  I started spotting on Friday, just a tiny tiny smear, but it has got heavier from then on.  Still just spotting though, not enough yet for it to be AF.  I did a test this morning (first response) which came back BFN but I know it's probably too early to test anyway.

I've got myself convinced that this is it for this cycle.  Anyone else have bleeding and still get a BFP?


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I have had bleeding in the 2WW for both my IVF treatments, one was sadly a BFN (it was heavy full flow bleeding though) and the other which was spotting was a BFP.  I also had spotting before my recent natural BFP.

Fingers and toes crossed that all is well and it turns into a BFP for you, it is very early to test.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Seeing blood is awful I remember it like it was yesterday. With my first cycle. Had a small bleed a week before test day and it was a bfp. It was obviously implant bleed but it was heavier that I though implantation bleed would be.


My second cycle I had a really big bleed, again a week before otd, I was positive it was over because it was heavier than the last time and I needed pads. That cycle was also a bfp. I then went on to bleed from 6 weeks to 11 weeks, bright fresh blood. It was hideous but all was fine in the end (both cycles) 


I wish you lots of luck and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Doodlicious (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks. That is really reassuring to know there is still hope!


----------



## lauz2311 (Jul 31, 2014)

hi ladies. I am new to this and this is my first post. i am due to get my bloods took tomorrow to see if ivf has worked, I have had cramp for a few days on and off with it being more prominent yesterday. I have taken four pregnancy tests over the last few days all of which has had a faint positive line. This morning however I have started to bleed, does this mean that it hasn't worked? I called the hospital and they said I have still to go in tomorrow for my blood test, just wondering if anyone has been through this?

Laura


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Fingers crossed it turns out to be BFP for you  

I started spotted last night that turned into bleeding. 
Too heavy to be spotting but not as heavy as AF. 
I'm in very little pain and usually the first 1/2 days of AF is v painful. 

Stay positive and hopefully you get the result you want tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello all

I'm brand new here. Just been through our first ICSI, started spotting at 9dp5det, I'm now on day 12 and it's much heavier. It's not quite AF yet but I know it has to be. I'm just waiting for OTD so I can start moving on. It feels like such an epic waste of time and money (self funded as we have a daughter). 

Sorry, just looking for some empathy I guess!!!

Thanks xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi 

I started spotting and bleeding from last Wed.
It wasn't as heavy yesterday and OTD is tomorrow. 

I'm still hoping to get a good result tomorrow  

Keep faith until the end

Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77 (Aug 8, 2014)

Good luck ivf#1!


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks 

Unfortunately for us tested this morning and BFN  

Gutted isn't the word 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test 

Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77 (Aug 8, 2014)

Me too. I thought I had mentally prepared for it but I feel very empty. I'm sorry for you ivf#1. 

Does anyone know how long private clinics are likely to wait between cycles?


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to know how soon you can start another treatment? 

We only get one free go so we now have to go private. 

How soon can we try again? 

Xxx


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Lamanana and twinkle, did you have any pregnancy symptoms at the same time as the spotting?  I've got spotting right now and convinced it is all over. I gave 3 days to go till otd and my boobs feel normal. No tenderness or sore nipples. Before my miscarriage earlier this year im sure I had pregnancy symptoms by now. 

Lots of sympathy to all of you experiencing the same thing as me right now. I'm so gutted and I know how rubbish you will all be feeling right now.  Let's hope twinkle and lamabans stories come true for at least some of us too. Off to go check in the toilet if there is any change


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

With my first I had no real symptoms, my boobs did hurt though. I was forever prodding them. Then the night before test day I gagged on fish. I had af cramps as well.

With my second my main thing was I was freezing cold all the time and that was it. I was tired but I also had a toddler to run around after, oh and af cramps x

Lots of luck xx


----------

